# Hacer antena para transmisor FM 50 ohms(sencilla para pocos metros)



## revolucion (Sep 25, 2015)

Buenas tardes

Tengo un transmisor FM en el cual su salida esta adaptada para 50 ohm para una potencia de alrededor de 100mW, la idea es de transmitir alrededor de los 90Mhz.

Mi problema es el alcance debido a la antena la cual tengo dudas para construir.
Las pruebas se hicieron con cable comun sin pelar, o conectando la salida de la placa a la entrada de un analizador de espectro con 50 ohms en la entrada , como para ver si el circuito funcionaba. (y si lo hace pero con menos de 1 metro de alcance)

No tengo intencion de realizar algo muy grande como he visto en el foro, mi idea es realizar algo pequeño para cubrir minimo 3 mts de distancia ya que el proyecto es para un trabajo de facultad.

Lo que tengo en mente ya que mis profesores me han comentado es hacerla con cable coaxial, el metodo para hacerla segun me han dicho es medir un tramo de cable hasta obtener 50ohms, y aca es donde desconfio y les pregunto esto podria servir?

Mis compañeros han hecho otro transmisor con un integrado y sin adaptar colocaron una antena telescopica (Sin tener idea su impedancia) y funciono barbaro. (supongo que fue suerte por que la colocaron a la salida de un clase A sin adaptar)

otra cosa que me han dicho mis profesores es que en algunos transmisores se colocaba un tramito de cable coaxial a la salida del transmisor (para obtener los 50 ohms) y luego conectar este a una antena telescopica, esto me da mas confianza pero no estoy seguro.

En sintesis:

conocen algun metodo para hacer una antena sencilla? 
Y si es correcto lo que mis profesores dicen, podrian orientarme un poco mas como realizarlas?

Desde ya Gracias ! ...


----------



## crimson (Sep 25, 2015)

Hola revolucion, es un tema interesante para tratar. En el Foro tenés algo para leer:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/
y es imprescindible leer el artículo de Miguel:
http://lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy facil.htm

Básicamente lo que se trata es de irradiar la mayor cantidad de energía posible. Yo creo que necesitarías un dipolo, que es la antena más eficiente que existe, pues más del 95% de la energía que recibe la irradia, aunque tenga una impedancia de 75 ohms en su punto de alimentación, o de una groud plane (paraguita), que podés llevarla a 50 ohm variando el angulo de los radiales:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-antena-ground-plane-vhf-onda-38435/

Con respecto a las antenas tipo varilla, a esa frecuencia te van a funcionar más o menos bien si tienen una longitud de más o menos 80cm, para que coincidan con un cuarto de onda. Sino, hay que "alargarlas" eléctricamente con bobinas en serie.
Fijate de chusmear un poco lo que te mando y comentanos.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don revolucion se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico del tu transmissor para que nosotros pudemos auxiliarte mejor ??
Con 100mW puedes enbiar senales hasta 100 metros o mucho mas a la redonda eso cuando en espacio libre (sin obstaculos). 
Puede sener que en realidad tengas sintonizado en lo analizador de espectros una frequenzia harmonica de tu proyecto y no realmente la frequenzia fundamental del   , pero eso que aclaro es solamente una especulación , nada de concreto sin antes puder analizar tu diseño .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !

Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

